

Boot to Vim, Vim as Pid 1 - dredmorbius
http://raymii.org/s/blog/Vim_as_PID_1_Boot_to_Vim.html

======
royvagner
As someone who starts vim as soon as I open a terminal, this brings tears of
joy to my eyes. Now I can start every command with a bang!

------
jdhawk
....why?

~~~
dllthomas
Hack value, and a response to the person who just did it with emacs.

~~~
psgbg
Bug report:

But this broke an old joke

"EMACS is an operating system with a poor text editor attached to it" and
variants.

It's not a joke if EMACS it is now an OS as vim is.

In the other hand EMACS/Linux is a truly GNU/Linux distribution.

~~~
dllthomas
_" In the other hand EMACS/Linux is a truly GNU/Linux distribution."_

That it is! Nice.

